# Lima, Peru



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Starting a new series from our fall cruise trip from Chile to L.A., this time on our stay in Lima, Peru. Here are some sample shots from today's _Historic Center of Lima, Peru - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Historic Center of Lima, Peru - Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Lima Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots of the many I posted for today's _The Flowers of Museo Larco, Lima_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the shots posted in yesterday's _Stepping Back into Time at Museo Larco_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Some Museo Larco Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Museo Larco Potter and Brain Surgery_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sampling of shots from today's _Museo Larco Gold, Grounds, Grub, Gifts, and Groans_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Museo Larco Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's blog on Lima's _Santo Domingo Convent and Basilica_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few of the shots I posted of Lima's fantastic _Santo Domingo Basilica and Convent_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from the dozen shots I posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Santo Domingo Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the shots posted in today's blog post _The Huaca Pucllana Pyramid of Lima_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Exploring Around Huaca Pucllana_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Huaca Pucllana_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's_The Magic Water Tour of Lima - With Video!_:




























And the video link: Magic Water Tour Lima


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's blog post _Parque del Amor (Love Park) and El Beso (The Kiss)_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from the shots posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from Fountains and Love Parks_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _El Salto del Fraile (The Jump of the Friar)_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Arriving Pachacamac_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Some Pachacamac Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from today's blog post _Pachacamac - Entering the Main Site_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the shots posted in today's blog post _Exploring Pachacamac_:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice shots, Doug!

Betsy


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy.  I'm so very pleased that you're enjoying the photos.  Any favorites?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the drama of this:









And this would make a great quilt:









Betsy


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks again, Betsy.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - More Pachacamac Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Ascending the Templo del Sol (Temple of the Sun)_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the shots I posted today in _Exploring Templo del Sol (the Temple of the Sun)_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The pictures I posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Templo del Sol Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Luchita Lunch in Lima_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Two Last Stops in Lima_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's_Fun Photo (and Video) Friday - Farewell, Lima_:



















And a Link to the video embedded in the same blog post:


----------

